# IGH Road Bike Build



## wrongway (Nov 16, 2016)

Someday I'd like to build a Road Bike with a three speed or 4 speed hub. I have both in my parts pile. I might go with Lauterwasser Bars. I currently have a 1969ish Raleigh Sports model that a P.O. converted to a road bike. Not very comfortable at all! About once around the block and my wrists/hands are killing me! I had, in the past, a Raleigh Record Ace Mixte and it was so comfortable that I could ride it for hours. I sold it because it was actually a bit short for me. 
  My question here, then is, what would make a suitable, comfortable frame for a 6' man? I'm hoping for a lugged frame. Would I also need spacers in the back for the IGH?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 16, 2016)

Inseam is probably a more important measure than height. 
My buddy and I are both 6'3", but I'm all limbs and he's all torso. 
I like a 62-65cm (25") frame with 60 cm top tube or less, and he goes for a 58cm (23") frame with longer reach. 

He built this nice old Schwinn with a 2-sp Auto SRAM hub - it is an IGH, but essentially, any IGH would build the same way. 





He also built this Miyata mixte for his wife with a Nexus (7 or 8?). 
sorry I don't have a better photo




The lug spacers in the rear are easy - readily available.  
If you can find an old derailleur frame that uses the add-on derailleur hanger, remove the hanger, and it will have perfect lugs for an IGH.  
You may have to cold-set the rear triangles to get the dropout spacing you need, but easy to do on straight-gage steel frames.


----------

